# Ampli de mas de 50W + preamplificador



## juanma (Oct 10, 2007)

Como estan? estoy en duda si hacer un amplificador con el LM3886 desp de haber leido sobre el STK4162II (todavia no se si lo consigo por aca).

*Que amplificador me recomiendan de mas de 50/60W?*

Si lo uso con un discman es necesario un preamplificador? Cual seria la mejor opcion?
Uno simple, sin control de nada, ya que hice el ecualizador de 3bandas activo del LF353.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 31, 2007)

hola juanma!yo te recomiendo que uses el STK, es mucho mejor que el LM, si quieres algo de mas de 60w puedes usar el STK4048 que entrega 150w.si lo usas a la salida de un discman no creo que necesites preamplificador, ya que estas señales ya tienen una pequeña amplificación. cualquier duda pregunta.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## elgallodigital (Ago 24, 2009)

Amigo juanma, que tal soy nuevo por aqui y si me pudieses ayudar con el diagrama del circuito para montar el STK te estaria mas que agradecido.


 Complacido de estar compartiendo con todos, alguien me puede colaborar con el circuito para montar el STK¿, muy agradecido de antemano.

Saludos


----------

